# לקראת סופ"ש - הקרדיטים שלנו



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

לקראת סופ"ש - הקרדיטים שלנו


----------



## yeela10 (17/4/13)




----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

אז מי אנחנו 
אדוה וא', שנינו בני 30 עוד מעט.
הכרנו דרך חבר קרוב שלי, שהוא גם שכן של ההורים של א'.
מכירים סה"כ שנה ושמונה חודשים. אחרי כשמונה חודשי היכרות עברנו לגור יחד ברמת גן.
התחתנו ב 22.3.13.


----------



## yeela10 (17/4/13)

F5 עובד


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

הצעת הנישואין 
אחרי כמעט שנת היכרות נסענו לטיול הראשון שלנו יחד בחו"ל, היעד היה קוסטה ריקה וקובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כולם לפני זה אמרו לי ששם תהיה ההצעה וזה מתבקש, אבל בגלל שיצא לנו לדבר על הנושא הזה לפני, וידעתי שמבחינת א' יש עוד זמן, לא תיארתי לעצמי שזה אכן יקרה בטיול הזה.

זה היה כמה ימים אחרי שנחתנו, היינו עדיין בקוסטה ריקה. בטיול יומי שעשינו ביער מדהים הגענו לנחל יפייפה, ושם על גדת הנחל א' כרע ברך ושלף את הטבעת.
היינו לבד במקום וברקע שמעו רק את רחש המים והחיות שמסביב.
אני הייתי פשוט בהלם טוטאלי, לא ציפיתי לזה בכלל והרגשתי כמו בסרט שלא אני מככבת בו. הכל חלף כל כך מהר, הייתי בשוק.
יומיים אחרי עוד ניסיתי לעכל את העובדה שהוא הציע לי נישואין ושאנחנו הולכים להתחתן.

מסתבר שכל המשפחה והחברים שלו ידעו, והוא הצליח להסתיר את זה יפה מאוד לפני ובזמן הטיול.





 את הטבעת הוא קנה אצל צורף במרכז ת"א עם אחותו שהגיעה בדיוק לביקור בארץ. הטבעת היתה קצת קטנה ולכן צילמנו אותה כך.
אעלה תמונה טובה יותר כשאמצא.


----------



## לורן והחסה (17/4/13)

מיוחד 
וגם אינטימי ושלכם... אהבתי את הרעיון ואת ההפתעה


----------



## meand ani (17/4/13)

טבעת יפיפיה!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תכנונים ראשונים 
ידענו מה אנחנו לא רוצים בחתונה, אך לא ידענו איך זה יראה בדיוק.
אני לעולם לא חלמתי על החתונה שלי או איך תראה שמלת הכלה, והוא בחיים לא חשב שילבש ווסט.
הדבר היחיד שידענו והסכמתנו עליו מיד היה שהחתונה תהיה בשישי בצהריים - הרבה יותר רגוע וקליל, פחות רשמי וגם אחרי זה אפשר לחזור הביתה ולישון שנ"צ מאוחרת 

מבחינת תאריך נסגרנו מהר מאוד על מרץ, בעיקר בגלל מזג האוויר והאביב שמתקרב. גם לא רצינו למשוך את זה יותר מידי ולחכות שנה לחתונה.
את התכנונים התחלנו כ-5 חודשים לפני, וזה הלך די מהר הרבה בזכות הפורום המופלא הזה.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

אולם - מעגלים ביבנה 
כל פעם שאני מוזמנת לחתונה אני מתבאסת מנושא הישיבה בשולחנות, המנות והשבלונה המאוסה.
היה בא לי שבחתונה שלי לא ארגיש כך ולא אביא את האורחים שלי לעוד חתונה שכזו.

בחירת האולם היתה החלק הכי מורכב אצלנו, ביקרנו בכ-15 מקומות שונים והיינו מותשים כבר.
היה לנו תקציב שהחלטנו עליו מראש והכל היה רשום בדוח אקסל מסודר. היה לנו ברור שאנחנו לא הולכים לראות אולמות שמחיר המנה שלהם גבוה ממה שהקצבנו.
בהתחלה חיפשנו מקומות בת"א ואז התפזרנו דרומה וצפונה אבל לא ממש מצאנו את מה שחיפשנו - או שזה לא התאים מבחינת כמות אנשים, האולם היה גדול מידי או קטן מידי, או שמחיר המנה המשוכלל היה יקר לנו.

ואז הגענו למעגלים. 
לפני כמה שנים ארגנו אצלנו בעבודה ערב גיבוש כזה שאני לא הצלחתי להגיע אליו. המקום שהם סגרו היה מעגלים. 
הבחור שארגן אז את האירוע כל כך התלהב מהמקום שגם אחרי האירוע הוא הוא לא הפסיק לדבר עליו ועל איך שאנשים נהינו. מאז השם היה זכור לי.

למי שלא מכיר - מעגלים הוא אולם עגול ופתוח המכיל מלא פינות ישיבה (כרוסאות, ספות, שולחנות בר וכו') בשלושה מפלסים. המנות הן מנות טאפאסים שמוגשות לאורך כל האירוע והעיצוב של המקום פשוט מדהים!
כשהגענו למקום אני מיד התלהבתי מהקונספט, מהעיצוב המעניין של המקום. אהבתי את מה שראיתי. האיש פחות התלהב בהתחלה, חשש מזה שאנשים לא התחברו לקונספט. אבל בסופו של דבר אחרי שביקרנו שם שוב באירוע, החלטנו ללכת על זה בלי שום התלבטות נוספת ואנחנו שמחים היום שעשינו את הבחירה הנכונה.
מומלץ, מומלץ, מומלץ!!!
האורחים נהנו מאוד מאוד מהמקום השונה ומהאוכל הטעים שהוגש בשפע, כל אחד התיישב איפה שבא לו ועם מי שבא לו. היתה אווירה מדהימה וכייפית ואנחנו נהנינו מאוד.
אם הייתי יכולה הייתי מתחתנת שם שוב.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תמונה נוספת 





למי שפיספס, אנחנו נמצאים במפלס השלישי.


----------



## butwhy (17/4/13)

זה נראה אדיר! 
ממש אהבתי את הקונספט השונה. כל הכבוד!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תודה!


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (18/4/13)

שישי בצהריים במקום סגור 
היי, יופי של קרדיטים ! כיף לקרוא 

רציתי לשאול - גם אנחנו חשבנו בזמנו על שישי בצהריים, בעיקר בגלל האור הטבעי שמקום יכול לקבל. האם יש במעגלים (שמעתי המון דברים מדהימים על המקום) חלק שהוא גם בעל חלונות / מקבל אור שמש איכשהו ?
אם לא, אז בעצם מה היו מבחינתך היתרונות לשישי בצהריים ?

תודה ומזל טוב !!


----------



## enigma80 (18/4/13)

היי, החלק של קבלת הפנים מוקף בזכוכיות כך שאור 
היום נכנס פנימה. החלק הפנימי של האולם הוא סגור כמעט ללא חלונות אך עדיין ישנו אור שנכנס מאזור הכניסה/קבלת הפנים.
ישנה גם אפשרות לערוך את החופה ברחבה שנמצאת מחוץ לכניסה, אנחנו בחרנו שלא, כי בתוך האולם זה הרבה יותר יפה וגם מזג האוויר באותו יום לא איפשר זאת (רוח מטורפת ואובך).
בהתחלה המחשבה היתה לעשות את האירוע בגן פתוח אבל רוב המקומות מורידים את הקירוי שלהם רק באמצע אפריל כך שזה לא באמת מרגיש פתוח.


----------



## Ruby Gem (18/4/13)

הקונספט של האולם ממש מוצא חן בעיניי! 
לא שגרתי ומיוחד!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

עיצוב החופה 
האולם עצמו מעוצב מאוד ועשיר בריהוט מגוון כך שכל מה שהיינו מוסיפים מבחינת עיצוב היה נבלע בתוך כל החלל המעוצב.
מבחינת החופה, לאולם יש מבנה של חופה מתפרקת, חופה מסורתית של ארבעה מקלות ובמה קטנה.
בחרנו להוסיף שביל חופה וכן ווזות עם זרי פרחים מצדי השביל. האולם עובד עם מעצבת אחת - אביטל מאייו עיצוב אירועים.
את השביל לקחנו דרכה (שטיח לבד עבה שלא מצאתי בשום מקום אחר), על הווזות וזרי הפרחים אמא שלי היתה אחראית.






בתמונה רואים את האחיינית שלי ואת אחיין של א'. כאלה חמודים. ברקע יכולים לראות את החופה והזרים.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/4/13)

איזה מתוקים!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

הזמנות 
בהזמנות זכיתי במסגרת תחרות שהתקיימה בבלוג של "כלות אורבניות", והן היו מבית "טונה אדומה".
היתה לי האפשרות לבחור מבין שלושה סגנונות. ההזמנות הגיעו עם פתקי הושבה, "תודה שבאתם" ומדבקה למעטפה בצורת לב.
זה היה מאוד מרגש ומשמח לזכות בהזמנות וזה חסך לנו המון התעסקות ומחשבה כי לא היה לנו משהו ספציפי בראש.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

פתק ה"תודה שבאת"


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

מעטפות 
ההזמנות הגיעו ללא מעטפות כך שהיינו צריכים למצוא מעטפה מרובעת שתתאים להזמנה בגודל 12X12.
ניסיתי להזמין דרך האינטרנט אבל לא מצאתי מעטפה בגודל שרציתי.
בסוף הגעתי ל"רבונה ארט" בת"א, יש להם הרבה סוגים של מעטפות ובשלל צבעים. בחרנו מעטפה לבנה בגודל 14X14 עם מעט טקסטורה בעלות של שקל וקצת למעטפה.
לא זול ליח', אבל לפחות לא היו לנו הרבה אורחים אז רכשנו כמות קטנה של 200 יח'.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

רבנות, עדים, מקווה, הדרכת כלות ורב 
בהתחלה נרשמנו לצוהר אבל מסיבות שלא בא לי לפרט עליהן כאן הם הודיעו כי לא יוכלו לחתן אותנו.
את תיק הנישואין פתחנו בסופו של דבר ברבנות רמת גן. הם היו מאוד חביבים ולא הקשו בכלל, מסתבר שהרב הראשי שם הוא נשיא צוהר והכל עבר בצורה חלקה.

*מבחינת העדים* - הבאנו שני עדים שיעידו עבור שנינו. עם הראשון זה עבר די חלק, שאלו אותו שאלה אחת - כמה שנים הוא מכיר אותנו וזהו.
עם השני זה היה קצת יותר מורכב כי זה היה עם רב אחר ששאל המון שאלות על ההורים והמשפחה, על ההיכרות שלו איתנו ברמה של שם הגננת ובתי ספר יסודיים. 
בסוף גם החלק הזה עבר חלק והסכימו לחתום לנו.

*הדרכת הכלות* - את ההדרכה עשיתי דרך הרבנות, זה היה בשני מפגשים (בערך חצי שעה כל פעם) ועם עוד כמה בנות.
המפגש הראשון היה סביר בהחלט, במפגש השני היא דיברה על המקווה ושם הרגשתי שאני לא מסוגלת לשבת עוד דקה ולהקשיב לשטויות שנזרקות שם לאוויר. הייתי ממש על קוצים וחיכיתי שזה כבר יגמר ואני אצא מהדלת.

*מקווה* - טבלתי במקווה ברח' העם הצרפתי בר"ג, המקווה נקי, אבל לא הייתי מגדירה אותו כספא כמו שהרב ציין, והבלנית נחמדה מאוד.
אם הייתי יכולה להימנע מכל העניין הייתי עושה את זה בכייף. זה לא היה בלתי נסבל אבל גם לא הרגשתי שאני רוצה להיות שם.

*רב - אהרון כץ*- חיפשנו רב שיחתן אותנו, והתחלנו לעשות טלפונים לכל מיני רבנים שנחשבים קלילים. לא מצאנו מישהו שהיה נראה לנו מתאים.
כשהגענו יום אחד לרבנות להצהרת העד שאל הרב האם יש לנו רב מחתן. אמרנו שטרם מצאנו. הוא ציין כי בגלל שנרשמנו ברבנות אנו זכאים לשירותי רב ללא תשלום נוסף חוץ מנסיעות, וכי הוא פנוי לחתן אותנו בתאריך שלנו. ציין שהוא קליל ועושה חופה רגילה וללא כל תוספות מיוחדות. לאחר שנפגשנו איתו בביתו החלטנו ללכת עליו.
כל האורחים אמרו שהחופה היתה אחלה והתלהבו מהרב. החופה באמת היתה בסדר אבל אנחנו פחות התלהבנו מכל המסביב, הוא הרגיש לנו כבד מידי ולא סימפתי.
היו כמה דברים שלא עלו בפגישה ובסופו של דבר באותו יום מעט התפקששו - למשל קריאת שמות החברים/משפחה שעלו לקרוא את שבע הברכות וסכום הכתובה.
הייתי מציעה למי שמחפש רב לוודא איתו את כל הדברים לפני ולהגיד לו בדיוק מה אתם רוצים שיהיה בחופה שלכם ומה לא, כדי לא ליצור מצב לא נעים.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

טבעות - יהלומי פירוב רמת גן 
האיש בהתחלה לא רצה טבעת, לא אוהב, לא נוח וכו'. אני חושבת שטבעת נישואין לגבר זה ממש ממש סקסי! סיכמנו שהוא ימדוד בחנות ונראה.

הטבעות נרכשו בחנות בחוב ביאליק בר"ג. תמיד שהסתובבתי שם ברחוב ראיתי שהחנות תמיד מלאה באנשים וחשבנו לנסות ולראות מה הם מציעים.
הלכנו בשישי בבוקר, כבר עוד לפני שפתחו את החנות אנשים עמדו מחוץ לדלת וחיכו שיפתחו.
המבחר גדול מאוד, יש די הכל מהכל. המחירים לא יקרים ואפשר להתמקח... בסוף שכנעתי את האיש לקנות גם אחת בשבילו (אולי המחיר שכנע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
שתי הטבעות עלו לנו 850 ש"ח, 14K.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

שמלת כלה - סיגנוריה 
כפי שאמרתי לא ידעתי איך אני רוצה ששמלת הכלה שלי תראה, מה שכן ידעתי זה שאני לא הולכת להוציא על זה סכום מטורף לא משנה כמה יפה זה יהיה.
הקצבתי לעצמי 5,000 ש"ח לשמלה, שגם אם חושבים על זה לעומק - זה המון המון כסף לשמלה לבנה לחצי יום!
את רוב החיפוש עשיתי באינטרנט - נכנסתי לאתר, אם אהבתי את הסגנון התקשרתי לברר לגבי המחירים, אם זה היה בתקציב קבעתי פגישה. התחלתי מיום אחד שבו קבעתי שלוש פגישות - שימקה, סיגנוריה ורינה בהיר.

לסיגנוריה הגעתי אחרי שביקרתי בשימקה ולא הייתי צריכה לראות יותר כדי לדעת שזה זה. (ביקרתי גם ברינה בהיר אחרי זה אבל זו כבר היתה פגישה מבוזבזת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מיד ראיתי כמה שאילנה וילנה מקצועיות, את איכות הבדים המעולה, את התפירה ואת היחס שלהן לכל שמלה וכלה.
אהבתי מאוד את הקו העדין והיפה שלהם, הן ידעו להתאים לי במדידות שמלות שמחמיאות לגוף שלי ושונות אחת מהשנייה.
בחרתי בדגם ענת, זו השמלה השנייה שמדדתי. שכרתי שמלה קיימת והן עשו את השינויים/התיקונים כדי להתאים אותה אליי.
הן היו פתוחות לשמוע על כל השינויים שרציתי לעשות, אך יחד אם זאת אם היה משהו שלא היה נראה להן מתאים, הן מיד היו אומרות את דעתן (מבלי לפגוע כמובן).
כל פעם כשהגעתי למדידה יצאתי עם חיוך ענק על הפנים ועם הרגשה שעשיתי את הבחירה הנכונה. 
אני מאוד מאוד מרוצה מכל התהליך מולן וכמובן מהתוצאה!! קיבלתי המון מחמאות על השמלה ועל איך שהיא נראית פשוטה ועדינה אך אם זאת מאוד מאוד מיוחדת ומעניינת.
השמלה היתה לי נוחה מאוד, הרגשתי בה מעולה לאורך כל האירוע ושום דבר לא הפריע או הציק.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תמונה נוספת של הגב


----------



## Shmutzi (17/4/13)

שמלה ממש יפה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (17/4/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא על סיגנוריה 
גם השמלה שלי משם. הן באמת מקסימות- מזדהה איתך לגבי החיוך על הפנים בסופו של כל ביקור.

שמלה מקסימה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (17/4/13)

וואו!!! השמלה שלך מהממת! 
ודי דומה בעיצוב שלה לשלי 

פשוט מושלמת!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תכשיטים 
היו לי עגילים ומסרקיה לשיער.
את העגילים רכשתי במגנוליה, עגילי פנינה בצבע זהב.
את המסרקיה לשיער קניתי מהמעצבת איה בן יעקב.






 זאת התמונה הכי טובה שהצלחתי למצוא לעגילים.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

מסרקיה לשיער


----------



## האשכנזייה (17/4/13)

מהממת


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## FeeBeeT (17/4/13)

את ממש יפה


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## FayeV (17/4/13)

איזו תמונה יפה!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

שיער ואיפור - אלינור ברש 
גם פה את רוב החיפוש עשיתי באינטרנט, ומתוך ההמלצות שעלו כאן בפורום.
חיפשתי בכללי סגנון עדין ושלא ירגיש לי יותר מידיי כמו תחפושת, מבחינת תסרוקת לא היה לי משהו סגור.
התארגנתי בבית ברמת גן, כך שחיפשתי ספקים שיגיעו אליי באותו בוקר שישי.

הגעתי לאלינור לפגישת ניסיון, זו המאפרת השנייה שבדקתי. נפגשנו אצלה בבית בתל מונד והניסיון כלל איפור מלא של כל הפנים, כאשר העיניים מאופרות בצללית שונה, וכמה תסרוקות ניסיון. מה שאהבתי זה שאחרי שיחה קצרה היא ידעה בדיוק מה אני רוצה באיפור. בשיער נעשה ניסיון מושקע עם סיכות ובייביליס כדי שאראה בצורה טובה איך נראית התסרוקת. לאחר שני ניסיונות נסגרתי על תסרוקת אסופה לצד.
ביום האירוע אלינור הגיעה בשעה שקבענו, הייתה אצלי כבר ב6 בבוקר. 
התסרוקת יצאה מדהים וכן האיפור יצא מושלם! שניהם החזיקו לאורך כל היום, התאימו לקו הכללי והעדין שרציתי ולשמלה שבחרתי. קיבלתי על שניהם המון מחמאות.
אלינור מדהימה ומקצועית! ואני ממליצה עליה בחום. אהבתי את הרוגע והעדינות שלה, גם ביום האירוע. את זה שהיא יודעת בדיוק מה היא עושה.
עוד יתרון שלה מבחינתי זה שיהא לא גובה תשלום על פגישת הניסיון ועל ההגעה למקום ההתארגנות - חשוב!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

עוד מהאיפור והשיער


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

נעלי כלה - מייק עיצובים 
אני בחורה גבוהה עם מידת נעליים 41 שלא רגילה ללכת על עקבים גבוהים ובכלל... חיפשתי נעל בובה עם מעט עקב 3-4 ס"מ.
תמיד היה לי בראש ללכת על נעל בצבע אחר שישתלב לי עם צבע הזר, הלק והעניבה של האיש  
חיפשתי המון זמן עד שמצאתי סנדל בצבע ורוד עתיק במידה שלי ומחיר מצחיק - החלטתי לקנות מיד והייתי מאושרת עד הגג שמצאתי את מה שחיפשתי. 
למדידה הראשונה של השמלה הגעתי עם הנעליים, אך יחד משהו לא עבד, הנעליים לא התחברו לשמלה ופתאום נראו לא קשורות וחסרי חן. 
התבאסתי כי ידעתי שאין לי נעליים ושאין לי עוד הרבה זמן לחפש ולמצוא חדשות. כבר עברתי על כל החנויות האפשריות וידעתי ששם לא אמצא את מה שאני מחפשת. 

מהמלצות שונות כאן בפורום הגעתי לנעלי מייק ביפו, שם מדדתי ותוך שניות סגרתי על נעל בובה עם עקב של 4 ס"מ עם רצועת X דקה בחלק העליון.
אומנם הן היו לבנות אבל לפחות מצאתי נעליים 

משלוח - הנעליים לא נעשות במקום כך שמי שפונה אליו צריכה לדעת שזה לוקח מעט זמן. אני ביקשתי לשלוח לי אותן וזה לקח עוד 3-4 ימים עד שקיבלתי אותן (סה"כ שבוע וחצי).
מה שכן אחרי שקיבלתי אותן ראיתי שזה לא בדיוק מה שביקשתי - העקב בסוף יצא לי 5 ס"מ, מה שהיה קריטי בגלל השמלה, והרצועה לא היתה מה שביקשתי וגם ארוכה מאוד. חזרתי אליו שוב והוא תיקן בלי בעיה.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

נעליים להחלפה 
גם נעליים להחלפה חיפשתי המון זמן עד שהחלטתי ללכת על כפכפי הוויאנס עם סוגר מאחור בצבע לבן.






 באתר לא מצאתי את הנעל הזו בלבן אז העליתי בשחור.


----------



## לורן והחסה (17/4/13)

נהנתי 
מהתמונות ומהסיפור
כל הכבוד!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איל גזיאל 
איל בחור מדהים ומוכשר בטירוף. הוא לא כל כך מוכר כאן בפורום וחבל כי הוא פשוט צלם אדיר ואנחנו ממליצים עליו בחום!
נפגשנו איתו בסטודיו המשותף שלו ושל אשתו בבני ציון, הוא התחיל להראות לנו עבודות שלו באלבומים ואני מיד נפלתי.
תמונות מדהימות מזוויות מיוחדות, האלבומים הכי יפים ויצירתיים שראיתי - בלי הרבה קוביות ומסגרות, מדגיש את התמונות החזקות והמרגשות, יודע לתת את המקום הנכון לכל תמונה ותמונה אפילו אם היא דורשת דף כפול.

צלם הוידאו היה גלעד פורת והגענו אליו דרך אייל, הם עובדים יחד.
שניהם הגיעו אלינו הביתה לפני שמונה בבוקר וישר התחילו לצלם. הם הצחיקו אותי בטירוף וגרמו לבוקר להיות הרבה יותר רגוע וקליל.
שנינו לא רצינו להרגיש שהצלם נושף בעורפנו ומה שאהבנו אצל איל זה שהוא הצליח לתפוס את כל הרגעים היפים מרחוק מבלי שנרגיש שהוא שם.

טרם קיבלנו את כל הדיסק עם התמונות אבל עד אז איל שולח לינק לאתר שבו ישנה מצגת עם כל התמנות המובחרות לדעתו מהיום שלנו (130 תמונות). זה גם עוזר לשלב בחירת התמונות לאלבום כי לא צריך לחפש תמונות מכל הדיסק המלא.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

לוקיישן ראשון - פארק הירקון


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

לוקיישן שני - פקק בדרך לחתונה 
מזל שיצאנו לפני הזמן כי בדרך נתקענו באחד הפקקים ההזויים שהיו לנו.
שלוש משאיות החליטו להתנגש אחת בשנייה בכביש 4 (כביש ללא שוליים) ביום החתונה שלנו. מזכירה לכם שמדובר בשישי בבוקר, מי היה מאמין?!
התנועה פשוט נתקעה, אנשים כבר יצאו מהרכבים כשהבינו שזה הולך להיות ארוך מאוד. הכי מטורף היה שראינו משאית של חברת גלידות מוכרת מאוד, שהנהג שלה החליט לנצל את המצב ולמכור קרטיבים וארטיקים לכל הנהגים המיואשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה עושים המקרה כזה? גם אנחנו שאלנו.
קודם כל, התחלנו להרים טלפונים לכל מי שיכולנו כדי להודיע שלא יתקרבו לכביש 4.
אחרי זה יוצאים מהרכב ומנסים להבין מה הולך, על הדרך עושים קצת תמונות. אם כבר אז כבר - הכי מקורי שיש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה די משעשע לצאת מהרכב וכל המכוניות צופרות ואנשים צועקים "מזל טוב" ומצלמים אותנו כדי לעלות לפייסבוק שלהם.

מזל שהיה לנו סיבה טובה ולאט לאט התחלנו לזחול על השוליים שאין, לבקש מכולם לזוז ולפנות לנו את הדרך כדי שנוכל ולהגיע לאולם בזמן ובשלום.

אין ספק שזה היה הרגע ההזוי של החתונה וכמובן סיפור מעניין לספק לנכדים.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## טליה252 (20/4/13)

וואו איזה תמונות מהממות!!!!


----------



## enigma80 (20/4/13)




----------



## פרילי 86 (17/4/13)

אדיר! 
איזה קטע...
כל הכבוד הרוגע, והאילתור.
ובאמת יצאו תמונות וסיפור שהוא לגמרי שלכם.


----------



## butwhy (17/4/13)

תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (17/4/13)

סחטיין שלא נלחצתם!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (17/4/13)

מ-ג-נ-י-ב !!!!! 
לוקיישן מעניין , 
אטרקציה לנהגים המשועממים בפקק ותמונות מגניבות !!


----------



## DDN (17/4/13)

מגניב


----------



## Guronet (17/4/13)

מעולה! דווקא נחמד לקבל ברכות מאנשים זרים ביום 
קסום שכזה


----------



## Ruby Gem (18/4/13)

תמונה אדירה!!!


----------



## fire witch (18/4/13)

איזו תמונה מעולה !


----------



## Norma Desmond (18/4/13)

כל הכבוד לכם על הקוליות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חוטפת כאלה עצבים כשאני תקועה בפקק ומאחרת לאנשהו...סוג של ד"ר ג'קיל ומיסטר הייד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... אז לחתונה שלי.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקיצור, סחטיין, גם אלתרתם פתרון, גם יצאו תמונות מגניבות וגם סיפור לנכדים


----------



## ronitvas (18/4/13)

תמונה אדירה!!!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

לוקיישן שלישי - מעגלים


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (17/4/13)

התמונות בפארק הירקון יצאו מדהימות


----------



## החלפתיניק (18/4/13)

באמת אחלה תמונות! מזל טוב


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

DJ - פיני דקל 
הגענו לפיני דרך המלצות רבות פה בפורום.
מבחינתנו עניין המוזיקה היה אחד הדברים החשובים באירוע והיה לנו חשוב מאוד לבחור דיגיי ותיק, בוגר ושידע להרקיד את הקהל (שברובו היה מבוגר).

רק כשהתקשרתי אליו בפעם הראשונה והוא שאל איפה אנחנו מתחתנים, גיליתי שהוא מומלץ של האולם (ועוד הראשון שמופיע ברשימה).
בהתחלה לא ראיתי בזה יתרון, כי כולם יודעים שמי שנכנס לרשימות האלה הוא זה שמשלם לאולם, אבל בסופו של דבר הבנו, לא רק מפיני, שמעגלים מפרסמת רשימה של ספקים שהם באמת חושבים שהם מוצלחים ולא גובים על כך כל תשלום.

פיני אדם מקסים, ישר קלט אותנו ואת סגנון המוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים.
מה שהיה חשוב לנו מאוד זה שלא יהיה מזרחית בחתונה (בכלל) ושהווליום לא יהיה גבוה - שאנשים יוכלו לנהל שיחה כמו שצריך.
האירוע היה מוצלח מאוד, אנשים רקדו ונהנו מאוד מהמוזיקה, ובעיקר מהווליום שאיפשר לדבר.

עוד יתרון של המקום מבחינתנו הוא שבגלל שהקונספט הוא מנות טאפאס שיוצאות כל הזמן, אין את העניין של מנה ראשונה, שנייה וכו', מה שמביא לכך שברגע שהמוזיקה המקפיצה מתחילה היא לא מפסיקה עד הרגע האחרון (אצלנו זה היה כניסת השבת) ואנשים יכולים לרקוד מבלי להרגיש שהם מפספסים מנה או קינוח.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

שירי חופה 
שיר הכניסה היה ברור לנו מהרגע הראשון, זה שיר ששנינו מאוד אוהבים ומאוד מרגש אותנו כל פעם מחדש - לא יפריד דבר של דני סנדרסון.
שיר שבירת הכוס היה - Bruno mars - Just the way you are

אחרי שא' שבר את הכוס היתה המולה גדולה וכולם קפצו לנשק אותנו שאני בכלל לא שמתי לב שהשיר מתנגן ברקע


----------



## ronitvas (18/4/13)

אין על פיני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בחירה מעולה!


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

בגדי חתן - ליאת זרמון 
לקח לנו המון זמן למצוא לא' בגדים שיחמיאו ויראו טוב.
בהתחלה הוא רצה ללכת עם חולצה בחוץ ועניבה, מתאים את עצמו ליום שישי בצהריים. אני זרמתי איתו וזה באמת מה שחיפשנו.
היינו בזארה, פולגת, קסטרו, רוברטו, מילטון בר"ג ולא מצאנו כלום. שום דבר לא ישב כמו שצריך וגרם לשנינו להגיד וואוו.

התחלנו לברר על מקומות נוספים ואיכשהו שמענו על המעצבת ליאת זרמון. יש לה חנות בדיזינגוף בו היא מוכרת בגדי גברים ונעליים.
ליאת מדהימה ומקסימה, היא יודעת להתאים לכל אחד את מה שמחמיא לו. היא תופרת הכל לפי מידה ובהתאמה מדויקת לגוף.
בחרנו איתה יחד מכנס ווסט בצבע אפור, חולצה מכופתרת בצבע שמנת, ונעליים (של חברת Fly london).
למרות שא' לא תיאר לעצמו שהוא ילך עם חולצה בתוך המכנס ווסט, הוא היה מבסוט מאוד מהבחירה והיה פשוט חתיך הורס!

את העניבה קנינו בחיפושים המוקדמים שלנו בחברת מאיר. אני ממש אהבתי אותה והחלטתי לקנות אותה.
חגורה רכשנו מדוכן של Avnet בקניון איילון.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

הנעליים


----------



## enigma80 (27/4/13)

תמונה יותר מדויקת של הנעליים


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)




----------



## enigma80 (1/5/13)




----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

מתנות לאורחים - כפר עידוד 
החתונה יצאה ממש כמה ימים לפני פסח וחיפשנו מתנה שתוכל להתאים לחג, לעונה האביבית וגם על הדרך לתרום את כספנו לעמותה של ילדים נזקקים.
לא מצאנו משהו ייחודי לפסח אז חשבנו בגדול על עציץ תבלין. 
אחרי שיטוטים רבים באינטרנט הגעתי לאתר של "כפר עידוד" שהם אורזים ומכינים מוצר שנקרא "זרעים של עידוד" שזה בעצם עציץ קטן עם אדמה וזרעים של עליי בייבי שניתן לשתול איפה ומתי שרוצים.
העמותה יושבת בנתניה, אני תיאמתי את הרכישה מול בחורה בשם אתי.

הכוונה שלנו היתה שכל זוג יקבל מתנה והתבאסנו לדעת בסוף האירוע שלאורחים האחרונים שהלכו לא נשאר.
בדיעבד היינו צריכים להדגיש שוב את העניין בפני האולם שחילק את המתנה, ולהקצות מישהו משלנו לדאוג לכך.


----------



## ronitvas (18/4/13)

אוהבת!!! 
אני תמיד בעד למצוא משהו שימושי, ועל הדרך קצת לעזור לנזקקים...
יופי של רעיון ויופי של מתנה - אני בטוח הייתי שמחה לקבל אחת כזאת


----------



## SSnow (5/5/13)

רעיון מקסים! 
תוכלי לשתף יותר פרטים במסר? (עלויות, כמויות, הנהלות מול המקום...?)


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

שמלה לאמא - סוף טוב הכל טוב 
פה יש לי ביקרת לא טובה.

חיפשנו לאמא שלי שמלה לחתונה. עשינו יחד סיבוב בדיזינגוף, אחרי שאמא שלי חיפשה לבד במקומות אחרים ולא מצאה.
הגענו ל"סיפא", פגשנו בחורה בשם אירה ועוד בחורה שאינני זוכרת את שמה. אמא שלי מדדה כמה דברים ונסגרה על משהו שמצא חן בעיניה. כמובן שאין שמלה קיימת וצריך להכין אחת מאפס. עד לפה הכל טוב. כשאמא שלי ניסתה להסביר להן מה היא רוצה ואיך, הן כל הזמן אמרו לה "הבנו מה את רוצה, יהיה בסדר". 
הגענו למדידה ראשונה, קיבלנו שמלה בצבע כחול כהה (הצבע שאמא שלי בחרה) עם תחרה בצבע טורקיז בהיר!! מה הקשר ואיך זה מתחבר ביחד??
העלינו את העניין בפני אירה ואז היא אמרה "אין לי תחרה בצבע הזה". יופי, אז ההצעה שלה היא ללכת עם שני צבעים שלא מתאימים. 
ביקשנו להחליף, לשנות, לעשות תיקונים... אמרו שבמדידה הבאה אנחנו באות ולוקחות את השמלה.
הגענו למדדיה שנייה, קיבלנו תחרה אולי מתאימה בצבע אבל קטנה בגודל (למרות שלקחו מידות מדויקות), תפירה לא טובה, ובכלל לא קיבלנו את מה שרצינו. 
כמובן שלא יכולנו לקחת אותה באותה עת והיינו צריכים לחזור שוב. יצאנו שנינו מבואסות לחלוטין, אחרי כמה דקות של מחשבה חזרנו וביקשנו לבטל את העסקה ולשלם רק את עלות החומר והעבודה. אחרי ויכוח של חצי שעה הוחזר לנו שליש מהסכום.
יש לציין שבסופו של דבר השמלה נשארה בחנות ואנחנו יצאנו מאוכזבות ובהפסד של כמה מאות שקלים.

שורה תחתונה - מקום לא מקצועי (אין לי מושג איך הן מחזיקות מעמד בדיזינגוף), יחס מזלזל, פרצופים חמוצים, לא מוכנות להקשיב ולא משרות הרגשה נעימה בכלל, במיוחד שהן מדברות אחת לשנייה ברוסית שזה ממש לא לעניין. טוב שלא שילמנו את כל הסכום מראש!

יצאנו משם וניסינו לנצל את ההגעה המיוחדת לאיזור ולחפש שמלה נורמלית לאמא שלי.
הגענו לחנות לא רחוקה משם בשם ליד ליין (או בן צור) שם מצאנו לאמא שלי שמלה מהממת ומחמיאה ביותר. 180 מעלות מהשמלה הלא מחמיאה ההיא.
למרות שהשמלה היתה יחסית יקרה בתוספת לכמה מאות השקלים שהשארנו בסיפא, היינו מבסוטיות שמצאנו אותה.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

אישורי הגעה 
היו לנו כ-260 מוזמנים וידענו שאין סיכוי שכולם יגיעו.
המשפחה שלי יחסית קטנה וידענו משם מי מגיע ומי לא אבל רוב האורחים היו מצד החתן וזה חייב לעשות אישורי הגעה.
בעזרת הטיפ של אניקה, השתמשתי בשם בדוי וב *42 ושבוע לפני החתונה הרמתי טלפונים לכל האורחים.
אין ספק שהתשובות בחלקן היו משעשעות מאוד ואנשים פרשו בפניי את כל סיפור חייהם בערך ולמה הם לא יכולים להגיע לאירוע.

בסופו של דבר התחייבנו לאולם על כמות אורחים די מדויקת שזה היה בהחלט הישג מרשים.
מתוך כל המוזמנים הגיעו לאירוע 193 איש.

נקודה חשובה - מי שמתכנן חתונה ביום שישי צריך לדעתי לקחת בחשבון שיש לא מעט ילדים ולוודא מול האולם את נושא התשלום עבורם.
לנו היו 18 ילדים בגילאים שונים, 11 מהם קטנים בגיל, והיה ברור לנו שרוב הילדים שהגיעו לא היו מגיעים באירוע של ערב.
אצלנו ילדים נחשבו כרבע מנה בין הגילאים 3-5, כאשר על תינוקות עד גיל 3 לא משלמים וילדים מעל גיל 5 נחשבים למבוגר (כלומר מחיר מנה מלא).
יצא ששילמנו עוד מנה אחת על כל הילדים (ארבעה סה"כ בגילאים 3-5).


----------



## החלפתיניק (17/4/13)

מה זה *42?


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

42* זה מה שמחייגי לפני המספר כדי שיהיה 
מספר לא מזוהה.
עשיתי את הטלפונים ממכשיר הפלאפון שלי ולא רציתי שיחזרו אליו או יזהו אותו.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

עכשיו נפל לי האסימון שזה בעצם 43*


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הזר קניתי יום לפני בחנות פרחים שנמצאת בקניון איילון.
רציתי ורדים ורודים ועשו לי זר משולב של שני גוונים.
הזר עלה לי 65 ש"ח, כמובן שלא ציינתי שזה זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כשהגעתי הביתה קשרתי אותו חזק יותר והוספתי סרט בצבע זהב שהיה לי.


----------



## enigma80 (1/5/13)

תמונה יותר ברורה ומחמיאה לזר


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

סיכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם הייתי יכולה להתחתן שוב הייתי עושה את זה כי היה לנו ממש ממש כייף!!

נהנינו מכל רגע בחתונה הזו והיה לנו פשוט מדהים!

שמחנו שעשינו את הבחירות הנכונות (לנו) עם כל הספקים, ושלא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות על המקום, האוכל, על איך שנראינו ועל איך שהיה לאורחים כייף בחתונה שלנו.
רוב הפידבקים הטובים צריכים להגיע לפורום המופלא הזה ולבנות המקסימות כאן שעזרו לנו מאוד בכל התהליך.

חשוב לי בהזדמנות זו להעלות את נושא התקציב כאן, כדי להוכיח שאפשר לעשות חתונה מדהימה ומרגשת במחיר שפוי בהחלט.
כל החתונה שלנו, הכל כולל הכל עד עלות משלוח ההזמנות בדואר, עלתה 77 אש"ח (היו לנו 193 אורחים).
אני בטוחה שניתן לעשות את זה גם בהרבה פחות אבל לנו היה חשוב להשקיע בדברים ספציפיים כמו צלם ודיגיי שהם מבחינתנו העלות הגבוהה אחרי הוצאות האולם.

חשוב לזכור שחתונה היא יום מרגש מאוד אבל אחריו מחכים החיים האמתיים והמרגשים באמת!


----------



## Olga1986 (17/4/13)

אני שמחה ששברת את מחסום ה"לא מדברים על מחיר" 
לדעתי זה חשוב מאוד, בעיקר עבור מי שרק מתחיל לעסוק בנושא ולא מודע למחירים.
האירוע נראה מקסים. אנחנו כמעט סגרנו בזמנו במעגלים. היינו אמורים להתחתן ב-21/3, יום לפניכם. לצערי חמותי הטילה וטו על המקום והעדפתי לא ליפול לקלישאת המריבה עם החמות. המקום באמת מאוד מיוחד.
המון מזל טוב.


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איפה התחתנתם בסוף?


----------



## Olga1986 (17/4/13)

עוד חודש- באחוזת מרגו


----------



## fire witch (18/4/13)

אולגה!!!כנסי לפייסבוק שלי 
היה לנו מדהים במרגו, תראי תמונות וזה...


----------



## Olga1986 (18/4/13)

מצחיקולה, נראה לך שלא עקבתי באובססיביות?


----------



## FayeV (17/4/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא ולראות - התמונות היו נהדרות ואת נראית מעולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מעגלים נראה כמו מקום ממש מגניב - איך האורחים המבוגרים הגיבו אליו?


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תודה רבה, כייף לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל האורחים ובעיקר המבוגרים התלהבו מאוד מהמקום ומהקונספט. 
קיבלנו המון ביקורות טובות מהמבוגרים על העיצוב של המקום והאוכל, על זה שהיה נעים להם לשבת אם מי שהם רוצים ואיפה שהם רוצים. ראו שכייף להם.
כשפתחו את הווילון שמפריד בין קבלת הפנים לאולם עצמו אנשים היו פשוט בהלם. הם לא ציפו לכזה דבר.
גם להורים שלנו זה היה מאוד נוח כי הם הסתובבו בין האורחים ויכלו לשבת כל פעם עם מישהו אחר וככה הצליחו להגיע לכולם.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/4/13)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! 
מאוד נהנתי לסיים את היום עם הקרדיטים שלכם- אתם נראים מקסים והתמונות ממש דלישס!

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים ושפויים!!!
מזל טוב!


----------



## ronitvas (18/4/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים! 
הצלחת להעביר את השמחה וההתרגשות.
כל הכבוד על הקוליות בפקקים - יצאו תמונות מדהימות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים יחד!


----------



## yael rosen (17/4/13)

גברת enigma90 היקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיד כיף לפתוח את הפורום ולראות קרדיטים
ובמיוחד כאלו שעושים פרפור קל בלב... של התרגשות
משהו בתמונות שלכם יחד, בבחירות המדויקות של הספקים, 
בכך ששום דבר לא מצליח להסתיר איזו מין שמחה פשוטה ויפה לאין ערוך שעולה מתוך התמונות,
גרם לי לפרפור הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אין לי כרגע זמן להגיב גם לתמונות עצמן (אתיישב בנחת בלילה לעשות את זה)
אבל הייתי חייבת לומר לך שהכל נראה כל כך יפה, כל כך מרגש, כל כך ענוג 
תודה על קרדיטים נפלאים

והמון
המון
המון

מזל טוב


----------



## enigma80 (17/4/13)

תודה רבה! ריגשת אותי מאוד בדברייך


----------



## yael rosen (17/4/13)

אפילו ששיניתי את שמך בטעות


----------

